# Recipe ideas



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2017)

I try to cook batches of food ahead, so my wife and I can take a portion to work for lunch or dinner, and I'm getting tired of my normal recipes. I either bake chicken, make a brisket or pulled pork, make chili or a casserole type something. We usually bring meals to work neither in a microwaveable container or an individual crock pot. (These things are great!)

Does anyone else here meal prep for the week ahead? If so, could you share what you're doing? I could use some new ideas.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmmm, lets see. Some of my mainstays:


Baked tilapia with rice and asparagus 
Chicken parmigiana over noodles
Shrimp or shredded chicken tacos
Ground beef rice peas in spaghetti-o's (surprisingly delicious)
Shrimp and steak over rice diced and added to vegetable medley
Glazed teriyaki salmon
Homemade spicy beef, chicken, or shrimp lo mein
These are just a few, I'll add more if I think of them. I'm not sure what your tastebuds are like. I like a lot of spicy stuff as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2017)

I like spicy, my wife not so much.

This is all stuff you're making ahead?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't have a specific recipe, but for something that's pretty easy to make and packs pretty well and can be healthy, I like stir-fry. Use any meat and veggies and sauce you like.

I also like to make eggs and sausage links, or omelets or frittatas. They all travel pretty well and taste fine heated up in the microwave.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2017)

DEmedic said:


> I like spicy, my wife not so much.
> 
> This is all stuff you're making ahead?


Yeah, I suck at cooking. I grill, but my wife does the actual cooking, and we do prepack. 

I don't like eating out at work unless I absolutely have to. I live out of tupperware at work. Anyone that's ever worked with me can attest.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 31, 2017)

One of my go to's when cash is tight and I'm planning ahead is past and sausage of one type or another. Kielbasa, Italian, linguica etc. I'll make a box of bow ties, a jar of sauce and a pound or so of sausage and get 4 or 5 portions out of it. Obviously this can be scaled up as needed. 

Most of the things I cook generate multiple portions simply because you can't buy one portion of something easily; but rarely do I plan to make a weeks worth of anything because I get bored eating the same thing over and over again.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2017)

I very rarely eat out when I'm at work. I'd much rather bring good, real food. Chicken and veggies is a big one. My wife doesn't like pasta much, but I'll try and twist her arm.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

I second stir fry. Cheap and you make a bunch. Rice, eggs, veggie mix, chicken, stir fry sauce, and shrimp sauce for eating time. I would make this in 10ish lb batches when I had my apartment.

Shakes are good and portable to/from calls so you don't actually have to miss your meal. Ice, chocolate milk (or water), peanut butter, a banana or two depending on size, and a protein powder if you wanna pack in some extra calories and goodness. My blender = <3

Tuna salad sandwich, because it's cheap and delicious.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

I do a killer breakfast casserole. Hash browns, eggs, bacon, sausage, cheese. Makes great sandwiches, tacos or just plain. 

Also we do baked lemon garlic salmon with roasted asparagus, zucchini and cherry tomatoes. 

My fiancé cooks most of our prepped stuff I'll ask her for more recipes. I just eat it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Jan 31, 2017)

Two packs of Goya red lentils + rice last me for 3 days. They are incredibly meaty tasting and have great value.

Couscous is also a fantastic starch option, much better at holding flavor than pasta, cooks ungodly fast, but is a tad more expensive per lb. They make up for that by being very filling by nature.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 31, 2017)

i cant tell you what ingredients go into it.. my fiance(chef) does all the cooking, however generally speaking i take about 4-5 meals to work with me. 
On any given day i take: chicken, with some kind of salad(usually spinach salad), scallops (absolutely love scallops) with some lemon and rice maybe, couscous or however you spell it, some stir fry, and maybe "casserole" of eggs, hashbrowns, peppers, onions ect. Also a few things i've done to curb my hunger(doesn't sound like it i know) is get a 3-5 gallon pitcher, and find a fruit you like, and make "fruit water" which helps me fill up quite a bit, stay hydrated, and get vitamins ect. Already cooked ground beef also reheats decently well (cooked in sauce(taco seasoning, sloppy joe mix ect) already). However my personal addition to the list would be scallops. I agree with St though, some days a meal replacement shake is a good *supplement* to whatever you have already.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Ice, chocolate milk (or water), peanut butter, a banana or two depending on size, and a protein powder if you wanna pack in some extra calories and goodness. My blender = *meathead*



Fixed that for you. 

I'm a big fan of Jym powders. Good mix of whey and casein. Plus buying a whey powder and separate casein powder is ridiculously expensive.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Jym powders. Good mix of whey and casein. Plus buying a whey powder and separate casein powder is ridiculously expensive.
> 
> ...


That's more thinking than I ever did. I just bought what's affordable. Also got a lot of stuff for free.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2017)

I like doing stuff like one skillet meals that I can divide up for the two shifts a week
I also found this site which has some interesting looking ones
http://greatist.com/eat/one-skillet-meals


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

Also, skim reddit. There is a meal prep section. Toooons if ideas there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a great idea. We just bought an instant pot too.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> reddit



Reddit and Pinterest are good sources for meal prep.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Reddit and Pinterest are good sources for meal prep.


Pinterest is the land of Mason jars

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Pinterest.



Surrender your man-card. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 31, 2017)

Handsome Robb said:


> Surrender your man-card.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Didn't say I use it. Just said it's a good resource.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Chicken, with white rice, and asparagus. Simple, quick, and healthy. The spicy salsa to pour over it, is just an and added bonus.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 2, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Chicken, with white rice, and asparagus. Simple, quick, and healthy. The spicy salsa to pour over it, is just an and added bonus.
> View attachment 3483


spicy hurt my tummy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> spicy hurt my tummy.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 2, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> spicy hurt my tummy.



#Weaksauce


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> #Weaksauce


#GIProbs . my fiance always says im such a princess with anything "hot" or "spicy".


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> #GIProbs . my fiance always says im such a princess with anything "hot" or "spicy".


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 3, 2017)

StCEMT said:


>



Lol made my day/night. Laughing so hard rn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 3, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Lol made my day/night. Laughing so hard rn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do what I can lol


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I try to cook batches of food ahead, so my wife and I can take a portion to work for lunch or dinner, and I'm getting tired of my normal recipes. I either bake chicken, make a brisket or pulled pork, make chili or a casserole type something. We usually bring meals to work neither in a microwaveable container or an individual crock pot. (These things are great!)
> 
> Does anyone else here meal prep for the week ahead? If so, could you share what you're doing? I could use some new ideas.



I've been fixing grub for more or less 20 years and can tell you with certainty that it's all about how compatible the ingredients are. I sometimes just browse allrecipes.com and see what people post, but always regard the original recipe only as a rough template. Anyway - slow cooking stuff, casseroles, fajitas of all sorts, fish, cornish hen, Navy macaroni and a ton of other stuff, are all easy & short prep and can be made in large batches.


----------



## StCEMT (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone got any fish recipes worth trying?


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Anyone got any fish recipes worth trying?



Defrost fish fillets. Pour some flour onto a plate, add spices & salt to the flour, mix well. Roll the fillets in the flour, toss on a preheated pan with olive oil, fry for 5-7 minutes (keep a keen eye out, it cooks very fast - need to turn it frequently). When done, add some grated parmesan on top and let it melt, then toss on chopped scallions or whatever other greens you fancy. Side dish - whatever; mashed potatoes, pasta, rice, your choice.


----------



## Flying (Feb 13, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Anyone got any fish recipes worth trying?


Buy some high quality tuna or salmon.
Slice into 1/2" thick cuts.
Enjoy with soy sauce.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 14, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Anyone got any fish recipes worth trying?


Scallops, lots and lots of Scallops. My fiance makes them with lemon, garlic, and her special seasoning(not allowed to say). I loveeee scallops


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2017)

Roll dough, smother in sauce, spread cheese, bake. 

Only recipe you ever need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2017)

Easy peasy fish. Also this one - easy turkey chili.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is probably my favorite to bring to work:

Acetone, lithium, toluene, hydrochloric acid, pseudoophedrine, red phosphorus....

It does require some cooking and prep work but it will keep you wide awake


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is probably my favorite to bring to work:
> 
> Acetone, lithium, toluene, hydrochloric acid, pseudoophedrine, red phosphorus....
> 
> It does require some cooking and prep work but it will keep you wide awake



Serve shaken in a RV.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is probably my favorite to bring to work:
> 
> Acetone, lithium, toluene, hydrochloric acid, pseudoophedrine, red phosphorus....
> 
> It does require some cooking and prep work but it will keep you wide awake


Why am I not surprised that a guy with the word "Desert" in his screen name knows this recipe?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Why am I not surprised that a guy with the word "Desert" in his screen name knows this recipe?


They will never find my RV...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They will never find my RV...


**GPS BEEPS**


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 15, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This is probably my favorite to bring to work:
> 
> Acetone, lithium, toluene, hydrochloric acid, pseudoophedrine, red phosphorus....
> 
> It does require some cooking and prep work but it will keep you wide awake





DesertMedic66 said:


> They will never find my RV...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> View attachment 3592



This stuff is amazing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Mar 11, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> This stuff is amazing.


i know , went straight to shop-rite after the hellish day at work today... buy 2 get 2.. seems as if i went home with 4 bags


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 11, 2017)

Update. Blue berries make a good addition to a shake.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2017)

I've become master of the instant pot. You can cook just about anything in it.


----------



## StCEMT (May 25, 2017)

Stir fry is my go to quick meal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 25, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> Stir fry is my go to quick meal.


ginger chicken congee. Idk what it is, my fiance makes it in 20 mins, start to finish. && it's super duper healthy.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I've become master of the instant pot. You can cook just about anything in it.


have you tried https://www.birdseye.com/vegetable-products/voila/garlic-chicken? 
Not just the garlic chicken but all of the viola meals taste good(to me, my fiance being a chef won't go within a country mile of them) and cook in a pan from frozen-> hot on plate in under 15 mins. I'd say on the healthier side then not as well.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 25, 2017)

I love a one-pot dish, so I make this pretty often.


----------



## Flying (May 28, 2017)

I gave sushi a shot. Rice was done well, need to work on forming and cutting fish.

Best part is that it comes down to about less than half price than from a resturaunt.


----------



## Seirende (May 28, 2017)

Flying said:


> I gave sushi a shot. Rice was done well, need to work on forming and cutting fish.
> 
> Best part is that it comes down to about less than half price than from a resturaunt.


Will you marry me?


----------



## Qulevrius (May 28, 2017)

Seirende said:


> Will you marry me?



Making sushi (which is extremely uncomplicated) is significantly easier/cheaper than marriage, jussayin'.


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2017)

Qulevrius said:


> Making sushi (which is extremely uncomplicated) is significantly easier/cheaper than marriage, jussayin'.


But marriage brings the potential of an excellent cook. Just ask @NysEms2117.


----------



## Qulevrius (May 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> But marriage brings the potential of an excellent cook. Just ask @NysEms2117.



Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase 'What a man has to go through, for a piece of as...' ahem, sushi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 28, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> But marriage brings the potential of an excellent cook. Just ask @NysEms2117.


very true however she's a much better person then a chef, and thats saying a lot !!!


Qulevrius said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase 'What a man has to go through, for a piece of as...' ahem, sushi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


easy there tiger. , plus I hate sushi, or shall i say bait


----------



## StCEMT (May 28, 2017)

My county very much so resembles that meme...


----------



## Qulevrius (May 28, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> easy there tiger. , plus I hate sushi, or shall i say bait
> View attachment 3824



Can't a dude mess with you these days ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2017)

You could do what I did this weekend, even though I wasn't that hungry, order an XL pizza with wings and dessert just to take the leftovers in with you to your 24 the next day (with enough that when mine turned into a 48 i was still set)


----------



## DrParasite (May 29, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> have you tried https://www.birdseye.com/vegetable-products/voila/garlic-chicken?
> Not just the garlic chicken but all of the viola meals taste good(to me, my fiance being a chef won't go within a country mile of them) and cook in a pan from frozen-> hot on plate in under 15 mins. I'd say on the healthier side then not as well.


That was usually my go to meal when I worked nights (just add some extra garlic powder).  

Not just the garlic chicken, but the rest are pretty good and filling (albeit a little high in sodium)


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 29, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> That was usually my go to meal when I worked nights (just add some extra garlic powder).
> 
> Not just the garlic chicken, but the rest are pretty good and filling (albeit a little high in sodium)


That was just the one i can get EMTlife to accept the link to at the time. My personal fav is the chicken alfredo/ potato and chicken 3cheese.


----------



## Flying (Aug 3, 2017)

Braising meat should be taught in schools.

How to make a metric ton of meat that is both flavorful and tender.

1. Get some beef chuck from the local market.
2. Salt and oil meat while preheating oven to 425F.
3. Hard vegetables (onions, potato, carrot, etc.) in a pan, meat on top, place in oven at temperature
4. Go work out or something for an hour
5. Take out pan, place soft vegetables, put in a liter of water and some flavorful liquid such as a stock (I used soy sauce)
6. Reduce heat in oven to 225F, wait 4-6 hours.

Done.


----------



## RSMS (Aug 4, 2017)

I gotta say......That looks really good!


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's another one.

Blanch shrimp (size doesn't matter), let drain & cool off. Boil some pasta, I suggest TJ's brown rice or whole wheat, drain as well. Chop up veggies (bell peppers, onions, mushrooms, garlic, the works), toss on a pan with bite-size cut shrimp, spices of choice & sauté for a few minutes, then add heavy cream on top, mix & sauté for a few min more. Finish with dumping in the pasta & keep on the heat for 5 min longer.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 5, 2017)

Ground beef, pepper jack, and jalapenos, Mrs.Dash seasoning. New go to cheese burger mix now.


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 7, 2017)

Blanch broccoli florets, drain & let cool off. Stir fry chicken strips with onion, garlic, bell peppers, celery, mushrooms etc, sauce/spices of choice. Throw the broccoli on top, toss a few times, kill the heat, serve with rice:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying (Aug 21, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> View attachment 3717
> 
> 
> My meal prep for the next 3 days. Not bad for a white guy.





Flying said:


> I'm jelly o' clock right now.



Today:





Was worth getting serrano juice in the cuts on my hands.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 13, 2017)

Dough recipe (enough for 12-13):

6 eggs
450-500mL of stock, I do milk/yogurt/water (much prefer TJ’s kefir, plain or flavoured)
1 spoonful of vegetable oil
Salt/sugar to taste
White flour (just enough for a flowy consistency, akin to a very diluted sour cream).

Beat the dough with a hand mixer, oil a preheated pan for each crepe. Stuffing can be whatever, I usually go with rice & shredded meat, mashed potatoes with mushrooms & onions, grilled veggies or farmer’s cheese & cranberries/raisins.

2-3 of these = full meal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 13, 2017)

@Qulevrius does that have a name? lol

Also fiance just made taco dip last night.... 
Cream cheese bottom(fat free), homeade chilli, Mozzarella cheese, followed by more chilli then cheddar cheese.... I eat it as a meal(dipping unsalted corn chips in), or using it as a spread.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 13, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @Qulevrius does that have a name? lol



Blintzes.


----------



## Stephanie Harmon (Nov 2, 2017)

Since I am on a diet, I order ready healthy meals online and deliver to my house. They're packed and fresh and suited for my diets.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 4, 2017)

I and my partner usually only eat beef and chicken. For beef, we only use ground beef. For chicken, we prefer chopped chicken breast. We use Ziploc to separate the meals. Then we only use spices to add variety. Sometimes we do curry, barbecue, sweet and sour, a mix of curry and barbecue, grilled, melted cheese, whatever spices are available. Separating makes is a lot easier for us to know the portions and prepare.


----------



## Flying (Mar 8, 2018)

As of late I've been trying to reduce spending on take-out. So the idea is to basically try to make they stuff they serve, or something close enough.

Here's some chicken thigh, buttered basmati rice, lettuce, and raita sauce. All of this is from Costco or Aldi. The chicken is cooked in the oven at 425 after seasoning w/ salt and oil.


----------



## Emily Starton (Jun 18, 2018)

chicken enchilada
baked broccoli macaroni and cheese
baked ziti
chicken burrito bowls
chicken teriyaki stir fry


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 24, 2018)

Question, what should I prep before an afternoon hike? Prepping for myself and my engine crew, and just sandwiches are.....frowned upon lol


----------



## Flying (Jun 24, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Question, what should I prep before an afternoon hike? Prepping for myself and my engine crew, and just sandwiches are.....frowned upon lol


Bacon, shredded pork. Just disguise the sandwiches by packing burger buns.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> Question, what should I prep before an afternoon hike? Prepping for myself and my engine crew, and just sandwiches are.....frowned upon lol



When I would cook at the station I would tell the guys if you don’t like it then to damn bad. If they don’t want sandwiches then they can make their own damn lunch.


----------



## Emily Starton (Jul 3, 2018)

Qulevrius said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> Blanch shrimp (size doesn't matter), let drain & cool off. Boil some pasta, I suggest TJ's brown rice or whole wheat, drain as well. Chop up veggies (bell peppers, onions, mushrooms, garlic, the works), toss on a pan with bite-size cut shrimp, spices of choice & sauté for a few minutes, then add heavy cream on top, mix & sauté for a few min more. Finish with dumping in the pasta & keep on the heat for 5 min longer.
> 
> ...


Looks like an easy recipe.


----------

